# tingalpa creek



## yakpom (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone fished chadwell st with any success just found it ,a great stretch of water cant believe theres nothing there im going to give it a go but was just wondering if anyone has any tips for this fellow yakker .


----------



## kronky13 (May 6, 2013)

The wife and I live not far from there. We have used it a few times and caught a couple of small bream on soft plastics. Have had a few big bites but not caught any that great from down there. We have more success on the flats down near the canoe club. Flathead being the main catch down there.


----------



## Daveoh89 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been having a lot of success on the big flatties between chadwell and Molle roads. Rattling crank baits although prawn style lures would be worth a go. On a low tide you will see a lot of run off creeks from the mangroves into the creek itself. Run out tide rattling crank baits or manns semi hards trolled back and forth. Will allways get lizard attention. My best out of there is 68cm.


----------



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

Never had much luck at TIngalpa creek, always go in at the boat ramp near near to the bay is that Molle road? always fish out near the mouth of the creek into the bay. Maybe should try the other way turning left at the boat ramp. How far up is the canoe club? Do you fish up as far as bridge on ricketts road?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Jimmybro said:


> Never had much luck at TIngalpa creek, always go in at the boat ramp near near to the bay is that Molle road? always fish out near the mouth of the creek into the bay. Maybe should try the other way turning left at the boat ramp. How far up is the canoe club? Do you fish up as far as bridge on ricketts road?


You can fish all the way up to the dam wall. Around Ricketts used to be good for bream, flatties, small Jew and the occasional grunter. Have got jacks as far up as the rock narrows up near the dam. Lots of catfish to work through though + stingrays and eels. Tilapia are thick in the upper reaches.


----------



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone seen the local newspaper front page bull shark caught in TIngalpa creek near to canoe club. Fisherman felt a tug on his line and waded in knee deep before seeing the fin and making a hasty retreat. One lucky bugger I reckons!


----------



## Daveoh89 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got sharked 4 times on Saturday between the 2 bridges. Only saw one of them though is say he was about 5ft. At this point I cleaned the reminisce of lunch out of my shorts and headed back to the ramp


----------

